# Designer Yarn From Junk Wool



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Betty Chu is the breeder of top of the line English Angora rabbits. She is also
an accomplished spinner, knitter, weaver and designer of custom yarns.

Betty takes wool from combings and clippings that may be a little felted from
the sides or bellies or armpits on rabbits and then she spins it as a lumpy
yarn. Then she dyes some of it and knits hats or sweaters with it. Nothing like 
an angora hat to chase away the chill.

Some knitters love the yarn because it is uniquely handmade. If they want fine 
yarn, they can buy commercial, but Betty's fun yarn is different.

It's no secret how she does it, but it fascinating that she can take wool that
many of us would throw away and make designer yarn with it.

I've seen Betty's yarns and knitted goods for years so when I wanted to find
some pictures of Betty's hats, I went to the weblog she manages for Northern
California Angora Guild.

Here are links to blog posts that show some hats and other goods.

You can click on the pictures for larger views.


Betty's Fiber Display at Monterey Fair
(click the pictures!)
http://ncag.blogspot.com/search?q=Betty's+Fiber+Display+At+Monterey+Fair+

Show & Tell at Cow Palace (see two of Betty Chu's hats)
http://ncag.blogspot.com/search?q=Fiber+Show-'n-Tell+At+Cow+Palace+

over dyeing angora yarn - see Betty Chu's hats
http://ncag.blogspot.com/search?q=over+dyeing+angora+yarn

Check out these dye jobs - see a Betty hat
http://ncag.blogspot.com/search?q=Check+Out+These+Dye+Jobs+

Angora caps in July
http://ncag.blogspot.com/search?q=Angora+Caps+In+July

Head for hats
http://ncag.blogspot.com/search?q=head+for+hats

Doggie fashion - a Betty Chu dog sweater
http://ncag.blogspot.com/search?q=Doggie+Fashion+

Angora dog sweater - a Betty Chu dog sweater
http://ncag.blogspot.com/search?q=angora+dog+sweater

How many pounds of wool? Classifying angora wool.
http://ncag.blogspot.com/search?q=How+Many+Pounds+Of+Wool+Are+In+The+Boxes?+

Have a good day!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Considering the recent use and meaning of the word "junk" in the news recently-----------------I find the title to this thread hilarious!:hysterical:


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Considering the recent use and meaning of the word "junk" in the news recently-----------------I find the title to this thread hilarious!

"Junk Wool"------:hysterical:


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for posting this and the links! Some great ideas, simple patterns. Maybe we need a rabbit for Christmas.....


----------



## girlwithasword (Aug 10, 2009)

How funny! I spin lumpy bumpy crazy yarns from "bad" wool and fiber- stuff has second cuts, neps, noils, and yes...my almost-felted angora bunny. It sells like crazy...way better than the "nice" stuff I used to spin. And truly I love using less-than-perfect fiber. 

girlwithasword.etsy.com to see my crazy art yarns spun from funky wool. I just sold 2 skeins of gorgeous angora yarn from my bunny's first haircut - contained plenty of felted bits.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

tallpines said:


> Considering the recent use and meaning of the word "junk" in the news recently-----------------I find the title to this thread hilarious!
> 
> "Junk Wool"------:hysterical:


Oh my. The can is open. Worms are everywhere. 

Have good day!


----------

